# mit .bat neustarten



## Illuminat (15. März 2004)

Habe eine Frage nämlich wie der Befehl ist um WIndows runtr und neu zustarten in bat dateien.

ach ja wie schaffe ich es das die bat datei sich automatisch in die reg. einträgt zum autostart?


Würde mich auf antworten freuen;-)


----------



## Sinac (16. März 2004)

Also das kommt auf die Windows Version an, unter
xp hast du z.B. direkt den Befehl "shutdown" unter Windows 9x und ME kannst du das mit
"rundll32.exe user,ExitWindows" oder 
"rundll32.exe krnl386,exitkernel" erreichen.

In die Reg eintragen geht soweit ich weiß per BatchJob nicht ohne weiteres, müsstest du VBScript oder so nehmen. Der Schlüssel für den Autrostart ist
"HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run"

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Thomas Darimont (16. März 2004)

Hallo!

Ich glaub hierzu sollte man nichts sagen ...

der Typ hat IMHO ziemlich großen UNFUG vor!
(für das Opfer: Bei allen Win XP Versionen kann man das Herunterfahren durch 
schnelles eingeben von shtudown -a in der Konsole abbrechen.)

Gruß Tom


----------



## fluessig (16. März 2004)

Ach lass dem armen Licht seinen Spaß - die Welt wird er mit so einem Skript nicht erobern - im abgesicherten Modus wird es nicht geladen und kann dort wieder entfernt werden.


----------



## Illuminat (16. März 2004)

Nein ich wollte es nur wissen ich muss ein prog für nen Kumpel schreiben das er seine Festplatte formatieren kann. Er hat keine xp cd(xp war ne gecrackte version)und mit ner 98cd ne ntfs patition löschen viel spaß


----------



## Illuminat (16. März 2004)

und wie würd eich so ein script machen?
wäre gut zu wissen.


----------



## Sinac (16. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas Darimont _
> *Hallo!
> 
> Ich glaub hierzu sollte man nichts sagen ...
> ...



Meintest du jetzt Illuminat oder was?
Also ok, bissle komisch ist die Frage, aber es muss ja nicht heißen,
dass er unbedingt was schlechtes vor hat, oder?

Naja so long
cya
Sinac


----------



## fluessig (17. März 2004)

Für XP:

shutdown -r

Die Option -r sorgt für ein Herunterfahren und neu starten.
Wenn du in der Konsole shutdown /? eintippst bekommst du alle Optionen des Befehls erklärt.
Den Befehl haust du in eine Bat Datei und die in den Autostart als Verknüpfung (oder wie oben beschrieben über die Registry)


----------



## Illuminat (17. März 2004)

Jo ok thx


----------



## stephsto (29. März 2004)

Hi,

wenn ich dich richtig verstanden hab brauchst du doch ein Programm um die Festplatte auf der Windows installiert ist zu löschen und zu formatieren oder?
1. Wenn's tatsächlich so ist wie ich verstanden hab' dann kommst mit dem was du vorhast nicht sehr weit weil die Registry erst nach dem Start von Windows geladen wird und somit auch dein geladenes Programm. Windows wird dir dann nicht mehr erlauben die Festplatte auf dem es installiert ist zu löschen. Wenn ich dir aber en Tipp geben darf. Es gibt warscheinlich 100 Progrämmchen die du im Internet runterladen kannst und die dir die Arbeit abnehmen.
2. Ich hab dich nicht verstanden. Dann tuts mir leid.
3. Der Tom hat recht und du willst en paar Leute ärgern. Dann ist dass echt e, denn da passiert ja sonst nichts. Ein Rechner der einfach ausgeht ist viel schöner als einer der langsam runterfährt. Wenn du das wriklich machen willst lern assembler! Aber verwende das nur bei Freunden sonst ist das nämlich ne richtige e was du da machst


----------



## e-luxe (6. April 2004)

Hi,

also wenn ich das hier richtig verstehe, dann gehts hier in erster Linie um´s Formatieren der Festplatte? Ist doch nix einfacher als das. besorg dir  z.B.  Paragon Partion-Manager (hatte ich auf ner Chip-CD) ... Du brauchst dafür aber auch noch ne win 98er Startdiskette. 
Dann erstellst Du  du damit unter XP ne Partitions-Startdisk  zum Booten.
Mit dem netten kleinen Prog kannst du dann die Festplatte sauberputzen...
Formatieren in NTFS ist auch kein Problem damit, auch wenn XP noch drauf ist, da in DOS gebootet wird.

Mußte ich auch schon dreimal machen, weil´s wirklich besch****** Recovery-CD´s gibt. 

MFG e-luxe


----------



## dreamax (27. Mai 2004)

Könnt ihr mir mal den befehl schreiben um eine datei ihrgendwohin zu kopieren?


----------



## fluessig (28. Mai 2004)

Wieso schreibst du das in diesen Thread?

Der gesuchte Befehl wäre dann wohl copy und funktioniert so:

copy deinedatei.txt c:\zielverzeichnis


----------

